# neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€



## Softy (21. März 2013)

*neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Hey,

in ein paar Monaten steht ein Fernseherkauf an, daher wollte ich mich schon mal vorab informieren. 

Meine Wünsche wären:

- 4K-Auflösung
- OLED 



Also im Ernst:
- Budget um die 1000€
- Der Fernseher sollte mit hellen Lichtverhältnissen klar kommen, weil links davon eine Terrassentür und hinter dem Sofa ein Fenster sein wird.
- Größe ab 46 Zoll
- gut spieletauglich
- 3D (kein 3D Gaming) ist Pflicht (aktiv oder passiv? )
- mind. echte 100 Hz
- Ein DVB-S Tuner wäre nicht schlecht, ebenso USB(3.0) und WLAN
- relativ guter Sound

In der näheren Auswahl befinden sich im Moment entweder ein LED-Fernseher mit IPS-Panel, z.B. Produktvergleich  oder ein Plasmaschirm (wobei die bei hellen Lichtverhältnissen nicht so geeignet sind, glaube ich , z.B. Produktvergleich 

Ein paar Tipps wären super  Danke schonmal


----------



## X2theZ (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

deine aufgezählten kriterien zählen bei den im budget liegenden kandidaten ja schon zur standardausführung 

die lichtquelle im rücken ist tatsächlich ein hindernis für plasmas. aber es gibt natürlich etliche lcd's, die aufgrund
ihrer displaybeschaffenheit damit auch kämpfen. dazu gleich mal vorweg - das probegucken im fachmarkt hilft grundsätzlich
nur bedingt, aufgrund der nicht wohnzimmerähnlichen lichtverhältnisse. jedoch kann es zumindest gut dienlich sein, um
zu testen, ob das favorisierte display spiegelt ^^

vom "relativ guten sound" kann man bei der aktuellen bautiefe der flachmänner in keinster weise mehr reden ^^
beim ein oder anderen wird der sound von nachrichten oder dokus über die integrierten lautsprecher vertretbar sein.
für filmabende ist aber eine anlage schon fast pflicht.

ein guter kandidat wäre zb auch:
Samsung UE46ES7000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wenn vielleicht etwas übern budget, aber auf jeden fall ein aktuelles topgerät was den funktionsumfang SOWIE auch
die bildqualität angeht.


----------



## mortiss (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Hallo,

das mit dem Witz vorweg hat mich so zum schmunzeln gebracht, dass ich folgenden einfach loswerden muss.


Weg mit den Büchern, weg mit dem Regal: dein neuer Flatscreen? Leider Geil 



Also ich hatte mich auf Prad.de eingelesen, als ich mir einen neuen gekauft habe. Die Tests dort sind wirklich auf hohem Niveau.

Vorweg hatte ich auf geizhals.at/de entsprechend geschaut, was denn so im Budget liegt.


Full-HD kann man locker über USB2.0 bringen - ich vermute daher, dass USB 3.0 eher den Preis als den Nutzen erhöht.

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Das mit dem Sound ist echt schlimm bei den Teilen. Hörst du einigermaßen leise und nur die Nachrichten, ist es vertretbar. Machst du lauter, wird es blechern wie ***. 
Schaust du einen Film wird es ganz schlimm


----------



## NX-Reeper (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

sehr nett und mit allen Features die man brauch sind auch die LG LM Serie Produktvergleich LG Electronics 47LM670S, LG Electronics 55LM660S | Geizhals Deutschland
hab selber den 55LM620S und bin sehr zufrieden. Alles drin, Alles dran. Top 2D und 3D bild. Und Sound geht auch in Ordnung. Nettes Gimmic ist auch die Magic Remote.


----------



## Anoy (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

also ich habe einen PEAQ hab nie was von NO name teilen was gehalten aber soll angeblich ne kleine firma von sony sein ????

55zoll 5 jahre garantie automatisch 799 euro 200Hz LED 3D aktiv Smart TV eigentlich TOP das teil


----------



## NX-Reeper (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

PEAQ ist die Hausmarke von Media/Saturn. Panel/Display sind von LG


----------



## stevie4one (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Ich persönlich würde aufgrund deiner Beleuchtungsverhältnisse von einem Plasma absehen. Zudem ist der Stromverbauch tendenziell höher. Wie wäre es mit dem Samsung  UE55ES6300. Habe den selbst als 60 Zoll Variante im Wohnzimmer im Einsatz, mit seitlicher Terassentür  Hier hast du einen Kurztest zur Einschätzung des TV.

- Triple-Tuner
- USB Recording
- HbbTV
- 200 Hz
- Timeshift
- WLAN
- Wiedergabe von Musik, Film, Foto via USB und Netzwerk
- 3D inl. 2 Shutterbrillen (aktiv)
- 2D -> 3D Umwandlung
- Internetbrowser und Apps


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Moin Softy,

Bei den oben genanten Lg Geräten ist es so das sie extrem spiegeln, selber habe ich den LG lm 860v als 47 Zoller.
Macht ein sehr gutes Bild 2D wie auch 3D Bild.
Einziges Manko das spiegelnde Display, und ich musste einige Einstellungen testen bis ich das perfekte Bild hatte.
Die neuen Samsung Geräte machen ein für mich tik besseres Bild als LG, aber leider halten die nicht länger als 3-5 Jahre 
bis die dann kaputt gehen.
Die Unterschiede zwischen shutter und polifilter ist dir klar ? Zumindest mal die vor und Nachteile ?!?
Ansonsten gilt am besten im MM mal die Fernseher ansehen begutachen, aber Vorsicht das spiegeln kann man
Dort nicht sehen...


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Meinungen, werde mir die vorgeschlagenen Fernseher mal näher anschauen 

Heute war ich im MM und habe mir einen LED-Monitor mit IPS Panel angeschaut, der hier war es: Panasonic TX-L42ETW60 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Der hat mir schon ziemlich gut gefallen, der eine Nummer größer wäre wohl ideal  



JackOnell schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede zwischen shutter und polifilter ist dir klar ? Zumindest mal die vor und Nachteile ?!?



Ja, ist mir klar, nur weiß ich deswegen immer noch nicht, was für einen Wohnzimmer-Fernseher besser geeignet ist  Ich denke, wenn man nicht allzu nah an der Scheibe klebt, sollte passiv schon ausreichen, was?


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Als beim passiv geht das Bild eher in die tiefe, was bedeutet das es mit shutter aktiv mehr popauts gibt.
Also das Bild kommt raus.
Ich würde aber auch versuchen mal shutter etwas länger als 5 min zu testen den ich zb bekomme Kopfschmerzen von shutter.
Beim passiven 3d ist eine grössere Kiste auch besser


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Wegen Kopfschmerzen mache ich mir keine Sorgen, ich habe schon ein paar Hundert Stunden 3D-Vision2-Gaming hinter mir  Und auch im Kino mit der passiven Brille hatte ich keine Probleme


----------



## JackOnell (21. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wegen Kopfschmerzen mache ich mir keine Sorgen, ich habe schon ein paar Hundert Stunden 3D-Vision2-Gaming hinter mir  Und auch im Kino mit der passiven Brille hatte ich keine Probleme



Wenn du keine Probleme hast und du die Kosten nicht scheust kannst du zur shutter greifen den da sind mMn die Effekte etwas besser, aber passiv tut es auch


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Alles klar, ist notiert  Danke für Deine Einschätzung


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

So, ich krame den Thread nochmal aus, denn in Kürze wird bestellt.

Im Moment habe ich diesen ins Auge gefasst: LG Electronics 60LA6208 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meinungen oder Alternativen im Bereich ~1500€ wären super


----------



## Superwip (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



> - Der Fernseher sollte mit hellen Lichtverhältnissen klar kommen, weil links davon eine Terrassentür und hinter dem Sofa ein Fenster sein wird.


 
Nimm das:
TUPPLUR Rollo - grau, 100x195 cm - IKEA 







Die Rollo ist absolut lichtundurchlässig und es gibt sie bis 2m Breite, breit genug um ein Doppelfenster oder eine Doppel-Terrassentür zuverlässig abzudunkeln.
...da dieses Problem nun gelöst ist nimm einen ordentlichen Plasma oder vielleicht sogar einen Beamer. 

Auch ein LCD Monitor würde prinzipiell natürlich von der Verdunkelung profitieren.



> Heute war ich im MM und habe mir einen LED-Monitor mit IPS Panel angeschaut


 
LED Monitor und IPS (LCD) Panel... das schließt sich gegenseitig aus.

Ein LED Monitor kann im großen und ganzen folgende Panels haben:

RGB-AMLED
RGB-PMLED
W-AMLED
W-PMLED
RGB-AMOLED
RGB-PMOLED
W-AMOLED
W-PMOLED



> Als beim passiv geht das Bild eher in die tiefe, was bedeutet das es mit shutter aktiv mehr popauts gibt.
> Also das Bild kommt raus.


 
Das hat nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nimm das:
> TUPPLUR Rollo - grau, 100x195 cm - IKEA



Der Link zum Rollo funktioniert nicht, ist aber auch egal, weil die  Terrassentür und das Fenster hinter dem Fernseher bereits automatische  Jalousien haben. Ich dachte nur, dass ich vllt. nicht immer den Raum  abdunkeln will zum fernsehen  Also das mit dem Licht ist dann mal  erledigt.



Superwip schrieb:


> LED Monitor und IPS (LCD) Panel... das schließt sich gegenseitig aus.



Wieso steht das dann auf der Produkthomepage? : 



> Das IPS Panel sorgt in den LED TV-Geräten von LG für konstant hohe Bildqualität, Schärfe und Stabilität.



LG 60LA6208


----------



## stevie4one (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Na da geht ja einer richtig in die vollen - 60 Zoll  Habe selbst einen 60 Zöller an der Wand hängen (Samsung 60ES6300). Du kannst dich ja hier mal etwas umsehen.


----------



## soth (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wieso steht das dann auf der Produkthomepage?


Es gibt IPS-Panel (bzw. generell LCD-Panel) mit LED-Backlight, aber ein LED-Backlight ist eben kein LED-Panel


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich diesen ins Auge gefasst: LG Electronics 60LA6208 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Den habe ich mir vor anderthalb Monaten gegönnt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen.
Die Bildquali ist prima, speziell natürlich von Blu-Ray.

3-D habe ich nur mal kurz ausprobiert, bekomme davon aber Kopfschmerzen. Was das angeht, kann ich dir zu diesem TV Gerät also nicht viel sagen. 

Unser Wohnzimmer ist sehr hell. Bei uns ist dem TV direkt gegenüber ein großes Fenster (mit Jalousien). Der LG meistert das recht passabel. Ob es da TVs gibt, die bessere Ergebnisse in hellen Räumen abliefern. Da fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich.


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir vor anderthalb Monaten gegönnt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen.
> Die Bildquali ist prima, speziell natürlich von Blu-Ray.
> 
> 3-D habe ich nur mal kurz ausprobiert, bekomme davon aber Kopfschmerzen. Was das angeht, kann ich dir zu diesem TV Gerät also nicht viel sagen.
> ...



Wenn das jemand sagt, für dessen verwöhnte Augen Apple Displays gerade gut genug sind (), muss das schon was heißen  Also bleibt der auf jeden Fall in der engeren Wahl, ich werde aber nochmal in den Mediamarkt zum probeschauen fahren.

Oder doch ein Plasmaschirm? Ach verdammt


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Oder doch ein Plasmaschirm? Ach verdammt



Plasma würde ich bei hellen Räumen nicht unbedingt nehmen. Da verlieren Plasmas gegen die LED TVs.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Plasma würde ich bei hellen Räumen nicht unbedingt nehmen. Da verlieren Palmas gegen die LED TVs.



OK, Plasma fliegt raus 

Noch ein paar Fragen zum LG-Teil:

- Hat der Local Dimming oder nicht? Auf der Homepage steht es, aber in einer geizhals Produktbewertung steht, dass er es nicht hat 

- Wie beurteilst Du den Schwarzwert?

- Hast Du den Fernseher an der Wand befestigt? Wenn ja, mit welcher Halterung? Die sollte natürlich möglichst flach sein 


Danke schonmal an Cook und alle anderen


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Hat der Local Dimming oder nicht? Auf der Homepage steht es, aber in einer geizhals Produktbewertung steht, dass er es nicht hat


 
Ich würde mich da eher auf den Hersteller als auf Geizhals verlassen.



> Wie beurteilst Du den Schwarzwert?



Kommt sich drauf an. In einem hellen Raum muss man schon die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hoch drehen, sonst sind die Farben etwas flau, was dann aber wiederum dem Schwarzwert nicht zuträglich ist. Im abgedunkelten Raum mit weniger Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist der Schwarzwert aber gut.
Das Problem wirst du aber mehr oder weniger bei allen LED TVs haben.



> Hast Du den Fernseher an der Wand befestigt? Wenn ja, mit welcher Halterung? Die sollte natürlich möglichst flach sein



Nein, (noch) nicht. Du kannst für das Gerät aber grundsätzlich jede Wandhalterung verwenden, die VESA 400x400 entspricht.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kommt sich drauf an. In einem hellen Raum muss man schon die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hoch drehen, sonst sind die Farben etwas flau, was dann aber wiederum dem Schwarzwert nicht zuträglich ist. Im abgedunkelten Raum mit weniger Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist der Schwarzwert aber gut.
> Das Problem wirst du aber mehr oder weniger bei allen LED TVs haben.


 
Nur ein Röhrenfernseher liefert hier befriedigende Werte.
LCD Monitor -- egal ob LED Hintergundlicht oder Leuchststofflampen -- kacken eben richtig ab.

Frag also mal nach ob du nicht auch einen Fuill HD Röhrenfernseher mit 1,3m Diagonale und in 3D bekommen kannst.


----------



## soth (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Nein, Plasma und LED liefern noch sehr gute Schwarzwerte.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



soth schrieb:


> Nein, Plasma und LED liefern noch sehr gute Schwarzwerte.


 
Grundsätzlich ja, aber in einem taghellen Raum sieht die Sache halt eben anders aus. LED und LCD TVs mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung funktionieren zwar auch dann sehr gut, aber je heller der Raum, desto höher die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, desto "heller" das Schwarz. Plasmas wiederum leuchten nicht so hell, verlieren dementsprechend auch nicht so deutlich beim Schwarzwert, das Bild sieht bei Tageslicht aber auch bei weitem nicht mehr so brilliant aus, wie in einem abgedunkelten Raum.


----------



## Ryle (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



> LED Monitor und IPS (LCD) Panel... das schließt sich gegenseitig aus.


Mit LED werden TVs- und Monitore mit LED Backlight beworben, nicht des Panels wegen. 


> Ein LED Monitor kann im großen und ganzen folgende Panels haben:
> RGB-AMLED
> RGB-PMLED
> W-AMLED
> W-PMLED


Soso, Fernseher mit Radiowecker LEDs 



> mind. echte 100 Hz


Alles über 60Hz ist hochgerechnet, Ausnahmen sind hier ein paare DLP Glotzen für mehrere Tausend Euronen.
Schnelle gut einsehbare Panel wären ein paar IPS, sowie die Sharp UV2A (besserer Schwarzwert, flotter). Musst nur zusehen, dass du einen mit abschaltbaren Bild-Effekten erwischt sonst hast du nen Inputlag aus der Hölle.


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



> Nur ein Röhrenfernseher liefert hier befriedigende Werte.


 
Röhrenfernseher liefern in heller Umgebung auch keine guten Schwarzwerte und spiegeln auch noch; sie sind hier gut mit Plasmas zu vergleichen.

Helle Umgebung ist für jede Bildschirmtechnologie suboptimal. LCDs schlagen sich nur tendenziell etwas besser als Plasmas.



> Frag also mal nach ob du nicht auch einen Fuill HD Röhrenfernseher mit 1,3m Diagonale und in 3D bekommen kannst.


 
720p Widescreen Röhren in der Größenklasse gab es ja durchaus... 

Durch die hohe Bildwiederholrate wäre damit auch Shutter-3D möglich.



> Mit LED werden TVs- und Monitore mit LED Backlight beworben, nicht des Panels wegen.


 
Das ist aber falsch.

Einen LCD Bildschirm/TV mit egal welcher Hintergrundbeleuchtung als "LED" Bildschirm/TV zu bezeichnen ist falsch und meiner Meinung nach geradezu eine Beleidigung für die überlegene LED Technologie.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

So, es ist nun der Panasonic TX-L55ETW60 geworden. Sehr feines Teil, gutes Bild und gute Blickwinkelstabilität. Kann ich nur empfehlen 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Z28LET (13. August 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Ja, denke auch, mit dem Panasonic hast du nix falsch gemacht.

Wurde der nicht letzt mal in ner C't getestet?!


----------



## Softy (13. August 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Den Test habe ich nicht gelesen  Aber ich habe mir ein Review auf youtube angeschaut 

Kaufentscheidend war aber das Probeschauen im Elektronikmarkt, da hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Panasonic gegenüber dem LG ein minimal besseres Bild hergibt. 

Da der Fernseher an der Wand hängt, war mir auch die Tiefe des Geräts wichtig, und da ist der Panasonic mit 35mm nur etwa halb so tief wie der LG. Außerdem ist mir eine konventionelle Fernbedienung lieber als der LG Pseudo-StarTrek-Phaser


----------



## Cook2211 (13. August 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*

Ach so, ich dachte du hättest schon längst zugeschlagen


----------



## Softy (13. August 2013)

*AW: neue Hütte --> neue Glotze ~1000€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte du hättest schon längst zugeschlagen


 
Nö, wir sind ja erst heute vor einer Woche eingezogen. Am Donnerstag oder so kam dann der Fernseher


----------

